# Ruby Horsethief permits



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Permit Information


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for posting that David. Does anyone know what's up with all the blacked out dates? Seems like lots are on weekends and there are some Friday or Saturday nights when only a half dozen sites (or fewer) are available.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like they still have the 2014 calender up.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Duhhhhh. that could explain it...


----------

